# JCreator: Probleme beim Kompilieren



## Spacefire (29. Sep 2004)

Hallo!
Ich habe mir den j2sdk-1_4_2_05 auf der java-Seite heruntergeladen und anschließend installiert. Daraufhin im JCreator das Hello World Programm geschrieben und versucht es zu kompilieren. Leider kommt nur immer die Fehlermeldung:

Error : Invalid path, \bin\javac.exe -classpath C:\j2sdk1.4.2_05\bin -d C:\j2sdk1.4.2_05\bin C:\j2sdk1.4.2_05\bin\hello.java

Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen was ich falsch mache? Ach ja der Quellcode stimmt!

Danke im voraus
Gruß Stefan


----------



## thE_29 (29. Sep 2004)

naja, im jcreator muss man irgendwo die Einstellungen ändern können, wo der javacompiler (javac) und java interpreter (java) liegen!

Da wirst du ne falsche Pfadangabe haben! (wie der Fehler ja schon sagt )


----------



## Guest (29. Sep 2004)

:bahnhof:  hm, aber irgendwie hab ich keine Ahnung wo ich da was ändern oder einstellen könnte


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (30. Sep 2004)

Titel präzisiert.

Verschoben: IDEs und Tools


----------

